
Building boom in Brazilian Amazon could accelerate its deforestation - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/06/28/how-building-boom-brazilian-amazon-could-accelerate-its-deforestation/
======
ptah
Only way to save rainforests realistically is for developed world to pay 40%
or more of their GDP to Brazil

